# Light issues - blown fuse?



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi

I noticed yesterday that my left tail light wasn't working. The bulb should be fine as same bulb lights up when hitting the brakes.
I did however try to put the parking lights on, but seems only the right rear light is on, so no front parking lights and left back tail light isn't working.

I just read this thread:

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-c...-taillights-no-marker-light-drivers-side.html - where first rply is:

_The left parking light, tail lights, front and back side lights are all on one circuit - a total of 5 lights. They all run off of Fuse F3 in the instrument panel._

seems same fuse covers several lights.

I just can't locate what fuse to change. I've checked the other fuses, all seem ok, but I guess you never know.

Anyone can enlighten me what fuse I should look for, or should I just try replace one at a time and see what happens?

Cruze 2010 - European.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy gave a lot of good advice in the other post. 

Here are a few links to a European repair manual

Hazards malfunction

Tail lamp malfunction

Indicator lamp malfunction

Circuit Protection


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

kilnakorr said:


> The bulb should be fine as same bulb lights up when hitting the brakes.


The bulb is two bulbs (two independent filaments) in one. So, I'd start with the basics and change the bulb. 

I'm not sure what the situation with the front parking lights might be. Since all the bulbs are the same age, perhaps they've burned out as well.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

And if you really want to check the fuses. 

A test light or a volt meter. 

1 end on ground. The other end to probe the tip of the fuse on both sides. Both sides should lite up or read voltage. If one side doesn't. That fuse is blown. 

At the tip of the fuses are 2 holes. Just big enough to make contact with the fuse using a test light or voltmeter.


----------



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> The bulb is two bulbs (two independent filaments) in one. So, I'd start with the basics and change the bulb.
> 
> I'm not sure what the situation with the front parking lights might be. Since all the bulbs are the same age, perhaps they've burned out as well.


Maybe it's just a coincident, or the parking lights could have burned out some time ago, but just haven't noticed. I'll start by changing the bulb and see what happens. - Thanks



snowwy66 said:


> And if you really want to check the fuses.
> 
> A test light or a volt meter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that idea. That will make the checking of fuses a lot quicker!

I'll see if changing bulb(s) or checking fuses will help and update.


----------



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

I feel really stupid now.
It was just the bulb  - so 3 minutes work and $5 and everything is fine with the taillight. Guess same procedure is needed with the front parking lights.

Thanks for your help.


----------

